# how copy and paste a pdf file .



## suraj (Mar 18, 2007)

hi guys 
i got a little problem to do copy and paste of a pdf file  in word document .
when i copy all selected pdf file ,and paste it in m.word document , it does not shows its orginal text .in place of its "text "it shows some lines and commas .
so what do i need to do to open it in word document.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm try, pasting in notepad first, then try changing fonts etc.


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 18, 2007)

Does the PDF file have any copy protection on it?

Arun


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2007)

Why don't you use .pdf to .doc converter software?


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 18, 2007)

U should use PDF to DOC converter.


----------



## suraj (Mar 19, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Hmm try, pasting in notepad first, then try changing fonts etc.


 
I had done it on notepad .............................but no result
__________


			
				sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Does the PDF file have any copy protection on it?
> 
> Arun


 
i donot thinkso ....because another person get it done in word document only.
i had to asked him ,,....but coorditation of that person is not good...
he is like ego
__________


			
				abhijangda said:
			
		

> U should use PDF to DOC converter.


 

@cool and u .........from where can i get it ...is it a paid softwere ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 19, 2007)

Try this software:*www.brothersoft.com/file_disk_management/pdf/easy_pdf_to_text_converter_38728.html


----------



## suraj (Mar 20, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Try this software:*www.brothersoft.com/file_disk_management/pdf/easy_pdf_to_text_converter_38728.html


 
hi cool 
no result yaar .there is a conversion from "pdf to word " , in ur above given web site ..... but that software is not possible to buy.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Mar 20, 2007)

Go to *media-convert.com/

Free and online...
A lot of formats are supported. Main formats are :
Raw text, HTML, XHTML, Microsoft Word, RTF, PDF, PS, Open Office, Star Writer, Pocket Word, Word Perfect

CSV, dBase, Microsoft Excel, Pocket Excel, Lotus 123, Quattro Pro, Star Calc, Open Office spreadsheet

MathML, Star Math, Open Office math

Microsoft Powerpoint, Star Impress, Open Office presentation


You can convert your pdf file into a suitable format for free here...


----------



## aakash_mishra (Mar 20, 2007)

Abode reader 7.0 is having text and graphic selection tool
you can select desired thing and copy and paste it in ms word


----------



## suraj (Mar 20, 2007)

whoopy_whale said:
			
		

> Go to *media-convert.com/
> 
> Free and online...
> A lot of formats are supported. Main formats are :
> ...


 



no reult friend ,,after conversion of the pdf file into ms word ,,which is not the original text format of pdf file and unreadable.middle of the conversion it shows the details of the pdf file  ,,,as like this_Title_Microsoft Word - Classwise Names for photos.doc_Author_PARAG SAXENA_Creator_PScript5.dll Version 5.2.2_Producer_GNU Ghostscript 7.06_CreationDate_3/17/2007 21_Tagged_no_Pages_6_Encrypted_no_Page size_612 x 792 pts (letter)_File size_40695 bytes_Optimized_no_PDF version_1.3
__________


			
				aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> Abode reader 7.0 is having text and graphic selection tool
> you can select desired thing and copy and paste it in ms word


 
this acrobat reader is 5.1 version and there is no option of text and graphic selection tool.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 20, 2007)

do you even open the file in ACROBAT READER??? This can occur only if you open the file in some other editor like notepad/wordpad!!!
If you are opening in adobe reader and the problem still persists, try FOXIT PDF READER or another pdf reader.


----------



## suraj (Mar 21, 2007)

aj27july said:
			
		

> do you even open the file in ACROBAT READER??? This can occur only if you open the file in some other editor like notepad/wordpad!!!
> If you are opening in adobe reader and the problem still persists, try FOXIT PDF READER or another pdf reader.


 
Helo i want that pdf file to convert into word document . so that other can access , my problem is i can't copy and paste in word document of that pdf file , where could i get that foxit and what it does generally


----------



## whoopy_whale (Mar 21, 2007)

Foxit reader is a small and fast PDF reader.It's just 1.5MB in size.
You can use it to convert the whole PDF document into a simple text file. 

Download it here...

*www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Mar 21, 2007)

insted use foxit reader its hardly 2-4 MB there u can extract text n mreover its free!!


----------



## aj27july (Mar 21, 2007)

ya. i told ya. use foxit pdf reader.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Mar 21, 2007)

@suraj
i am talking about 7.0 version


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 21, 2007)

install adobe acrobat reader professional version ..all the above queries will be solved in mins ...


----------



## suraj (Mar 22, 2007)

aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> @suraj
> i am talking about 7.0 version


 
it is 5.43 something like this.
__________


			
				NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> install adobe acrobat reader professional version ..all the above queries will be solved in mins ...


 

can u notify me which version u talk about.
__________


			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> guess cannot copy a pdf file bt u can convert it 2 doc ..........


 


after conversion of pdf file into ms document ,can i save and send it through mail, because that pdf file is not opened by the accesser.
__________


			
				whoopy_whale said:
			
		

> Foxit reader is a small and fast PDF reader.It's just 1.5MB in size.
> You can use it to convert the whole PDF document into a simple text file.
> 
> Download it here...
> ...


 

HI whoopy
i got just reverse solution  of my question. here i could convert any word document to pdf


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 24, 2007)

i use ver 7.0 professional ...i heard ver 8.0 is also out in market.


----------

